#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-20
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel :)
 * genii-around makes coffee, hands out the mugs
<dscassel> Thanks, genii-around :)
<genii-around> dscassel: Anytime of course!
<hakimsheriff> Hey Guys
<willwh> howdy
<dscassel> Hey, hakimsheriff, willwh
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-22
<NicoBellic> Greetings everyone
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<genii-around> Holy cow thats a big bar bill: http://www.boston.com/sports/hockey/bruins/extras/bruins_blog/2011/06/the_big_bad_bru.html
<IdleOne> that isn't so bad if you remove the champagne
<IdleOne> I mean for an entire hockey team celebrating
<genii-around> Yeah maybe :)
<genii-around> Most of them are probably Canadian ....
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> I mean it is a lot of money but you know they walked in and said "bring two of everything the NHL is paying for damages"
 * genii-around wonders if Gary Bettman has a platinum card
<WeMadeIt> hi there
<WeMadeIt> what keyboard do english speaking canadians have?
<WeMadeIt> the US one?
<genii-around> WeMadeIt: Mostly, yes
<WeMadeIt> mostly?
<genii-around> WeMadeIt: There are actually bilingual keyboards for Canada, they are used in the civil service. But most individuals are using a stadard issue type keyboard which is US
<WeMadeIt> ah ok
<WeMadeIt> thank you
<WeMadeIt> I'll be buying OS X (which is available in Canadian English ^^) but I also need a keyboard and I didn't know what one to buy :p
<IdleOne> Canadian English means basically that words like color will be give you a spelling mistake. We use colour instead
<IdleOne> s/be//
<genii-around> Yes, UK english for the most part
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-23
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dscassel> Morning, all. :)
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel
 * genii-around sips
<genii-around> Bah. The electricians are driving me up the wall. Normally I work proverbial 9 to 5 Mon to Fri... they want to be here 5am-9pm tomorrow, 7am-5pm on Sat, 10am-5pm on Sun, wrapping up  with 5am-9pm on Mon... Bleh
<BluesKaj> hope you get paid OT for that , genii-around
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Luckily yes. But now I have no weekend.
<BluesKaj> yeah, but gonna rain on sat
<IdleOne> genii-around: take tue and wed off :)
<genii-around> IdleOne: There's no one who can cover
<IdleOne> close the shop. "Gone Fishing"
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> genii-around: what do you do and maybe I can cover for you those two days
<genii-around> IdleOne: Caretaker of an old office building. We have 23 offices, 5 floors and massive basement which just flooded again last night. I have a small office in the basement which is where you normally see me conneting from weekdays, in between operating the old 1924 manual elevator...
<IdleOne> Cool, you get to play with the old elevator
<IdleOne> haven't seen one of those in....ever
<genii-around> Heh. The contacts on the gates get really fidgety
<IdleOne> your in GTA right?
<genii-around> Yup
<IdleOne> I don't understand though, why do you need to be there while the electricians are working?
<IdleOne> I mean surely they can figure out how to work the elevator
<genii-around> IdleOne: They don't have keys to enter the building, or the basement areas where the work is, also my office where all the keys to the rest of the building are kept. They are running some 4 inch conduit through my office out to the street for fibre from Bell
<IdleOne> oh, well you profit from this.
<genii-around> I'd rather be fishing :(
<genii-around> Meh. I have to be at the #ubuntu-irc meeting Sunday too, 2pm.
<willwh_> hey guys :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-24
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
 * genii-around makes more coffee
 * dscassel sips
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel , genii-around
<KombuchaKip> EasyTAG has just been resurrected. Please vote on your preferred revision control management we should use: http://www.easypolls.net/poll.html?p=4e04d772a34eb0e4f6954f91
<dscassel> KombuchaKip: So long as it's one of the last three, you're much better off.
 * dscassel prefers bzr just because he interacts with Ubuntu stuff a lot, funny enough.
<KombuchaKip> dscassel: Yup. I'm a Bazaar fan myself, personally.
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-25
<BluesKaj> hiyas folks
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel
<FiReSTaRT> hey darcy
 * FiReSTaRT triumphed over the insane asus way of booting off a memory stick
<FiReSTaRT> which involved turning off the boot helpers and having to press esc at the boot screen to have it allow me to select the option to boot off the memory stick
<FiReSTaRT> now it's happily running maverick (in the middle of its first update, after i did all of the hardware fixes)
<FiReSTaRT> nothing too complicated and all well documented
#ubuntu-ca 2011-06-26
<BluesKaj> Howdy
 * genii-around sips
<genii-around> If anyone would like to show support for my Ubuntu membership bid, please come to #ubuntu-meeting and make it known :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-18
<Snowman> Good evening to everyone.
<BobJonkman> Hi Snowman
<BobJonkman> Is anyone following the big Microsoft announcement?
<Snowman> Hi BobJonkman. No, I am not following it. Is it about a tablet running Win8?
<BobJonkman> I see some Tweets from bilal about a new tablet with a keyboard
<BobJonkman> Probably running Win8
<BobJonkman> https://mobile.twitter.com/bilal_akhtar96/status/214862687627247617
<BobJonkman> I'm not sure where that rates on the sarcasm-o-meter
<Snowman> I guess we will see pictures soon.
<Snowman> I used to use my tablet (galaxy tab 10.1) much more than my laptop (5 years old), until I installed Ubuntu 12.04. Its performance has improve a lot.
<bilal> Hi BobJonkman
<bilal> yeah, it's a tablet running Win8
<bilal> 10.6"
<bilal> pricing not announced yet
<bilal> and it has a multitouch keyboard that doubles as a cover
<bilal> http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/18/3094157/new-microsoft-surface-windows-tablet
<bilal> No big deal, if the price is higher than $700 it's no threat to Ubuntu
<bilal> or anything else
<khoover> what about the salad crisper tablet?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-19
<dscassel> Reminder! monthly IRC meeting is tomorrow at 7pm EDT.
<wylde_> o/
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-20
<SrRobot> He!
<SrRobot> *Hey!
<DarwinSurvivor> hey
<wylde_> hey hey
<dscassel> Hey!
<dscassel> Waterloo Ubuntu Hour is at 8pm tonight at Duke of Wellington! http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1785/detail/
<dscassel> It immediately follows the IRC meeting.  So if you're in Waterloo, come to the Welly at 7pm and join the IRC meeting IRL! :D
<LinuxMonkey> Hey all : woot woot just got hydro back will be here in 4 hours :)
<dscassel> Woot!
<genii-around> dscassel: Howdy
<dscassel> genii-around: Hi. :)
 * azend might finally not miss a meeting this month :)
<azend> Thenagain I am running arch
<LinuxMonkey> i might actually be here for a meeting that is if I dont forget/get immersed into diablo3 running on ubuntu
<willwh> LinuxMonkey: wine?
<willwh> crossover?
<willwh> I'm playing in windows
<LinuxMonkey> willwh: crossover :)
<willwh> ah :)
<LinuxMonkey> willwh: I sold 1 item on the RMAH
<willwh> you don't work for them do you?
<willwh> nice
<LinuxMonkey> willwh: nope I dont but I do chat with their QA folks alot
<willwh> http://imgur.com/gallery/pCTzw
<willwh> nice
<willwh> I have an i5 2500k, 560gtx, 8gb ddr3 etc
<willwh> I think I still have access to their beta builds
<willwh> does it run ok?
<LinuxMonkey> im getting a new pc soon, its being built as we speak.lol go DELL :}
<LinuxMonkey> yeah runs ok however with ubuntu there an issue with ptrace
<LinuxMonkey> Hahahaha asked my friend whats up...he replied... Not much, just walking the door, just got off work....lol he meant just walked in the door
<dscassel> Meeting in (about) 20.
 * genii-around makes coffee
<dscassel> Arrived at our Ubuntu Hour location!
<dscassel> Meeting starting momentarily
<BobJonkman> Ready to go!
<dscassel> Mass call! cyphermox genii-around khoover mars azend DarwinSurvivor IdleOne LinuxMonkey KombuchaKip oracology willwh bilal Jaguar Kulag ryanakca wylde_ BobJonkman egerlach james_w sipherdee bregma FiReSTaRT jlamothe txwikinger2
<dscassel> Meeting starting now!
<khoover> ohai
<KombuchaKip> Hey folks. My name's Kip from White Rock, BC. I'm project lead for Avaneya, a cerebral sci-fi game for Ubuntu (www.avaneya.com).
<dscassel> Agenda here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-06-20
 * BobJonkman is Bob Jonkman from Elmira, but currently sitting in the Duke of Wellington Pub in Waterloo.
<genii-around> dscassel: Thanks, was just looking for that!
<dscassel> Hi, Kip, khoover :)
<wylde_> o.O
<BobJonkman> genii-around! Good to see you around!
<wylde_> o/
<dscassel> Introduce yourself, svp. Who are you, where are you and what do you do with Ubuntu
<BobJonkman> Ambitious agenda today - 'cos we didn't get around to everything in previous meetings
<khoover> O_O genii's here?
<LinuxMonkey> :) im here :) yay.... I run ubuntu, I install ubuntu, i would probably breath ubuntu if I could, I;m LinuxMonkey (aka Terry Jacob)
<genii-around> I'm Mike, in Toronto. I assist and moderate users on the IRC channels, promote Ubuntu locally with release parties and distributing CDs, etc.
<wylde_> James PLate from Wellend Ontario. I push Ubuntu on friends and relatives! I also spend some time bug triaging, and corrections in ubuntu docs
<dscassel> I'm Darcy in Waterloo and I'm LoCo contact for Ubuntu Canada.
 * genii-around slides khoover a coffee
<khoover> I'm Ken Hoover, in Markham (north of Toronto), heading into first-year CS at UofT St. George. Been using ubuntu for a while, starting to expand now.
<dscassel> Hi, folks! :D
<dscassel> LinuxMonkey: You're from Moncton, I gather? :)
<LinuxMonkey> yes sir!
<dscassel> Cool. You have your own agenda item later on. :)
<LinuxMonkey> :)
<SrRobot> Hey!
<IdleOne> hello
<wylde_> o/
<BobJonkman> We're here.  Since some of us are doing IRC In Real Life just before Ubuntu Hour Waterloo we're likely to be a bit distracted
<BobJonkman> So, was anyone at UDS back in May?
<IdleOne> I sorta was
<wylde_> remotely I was :) IRC and audio feeds.
<IdleOne> I did a skype call with AlanBell during one of the sessions. I was on the big screen
<dscassel> Sweet.
<dscassel> I know bilal was there.
<dscassel> bregma probably was too.
<IdleOne> wait, it a was a google video
<IdleOne> not skype
<dscassel> IdleOne: Ah, I was in a session where they said they were going to try to set up a google hangout, but I didn't think it actually happened.
<dscassel> Whas this on the Friday?
<IdleOne> dscassel: it didn't turn out to be a hangout, was just me
<IdleOne> I think it was on a Thursday, well it was a hangout in the sense that Alan and I were both in the hangout
<dscassel> I see. :)
<genii-around> afk 3-5 minutes. I'll catch up on scroll when I get back.
 * IdleOne takes genii-around's cup
<dscassel> IdleOne: Do you know what's going on with the Montreal Hours?
<dscassel> We've got them in the ubuntu-ca calendar, but we're not sure if they're still happening.
<IdleOne> The one that MagicFab was doing weekly has sorta stopped, he's busy with FSF and real life but I know cyphermox mentioned yesterday that he is working on getting them started up again
<BobJonkman> I distributed some Ubuntu 12.04 CDs at Linuxcaffe in Toronto last month.  Called it a Release Party ;)  Sammy from FreeGeekToronto was there, and Gord Campbell from Full Circle Magazine, and a gentleman named Larry.  Gave away some CDs, but Linuxcaffe is no longer distributing distro CDs. All their Linux reference texts are gone, too.
<IdleOne> btw Quebec LoCo is official again as of yesterday thanks to komputes and cyphermox
<dscassel> Nice. :)
<IdleOne> yup :)
<dscassel> I'll pester cyphermox about the hours some other time... :)
<IdleOne> yeah, I don't have any details about it yet.
<IdleOne> This isn't really .ca related but I am now on the Memberships board :)
<LinuxMonkey> Congrats IdleOne
<wylde_> congrats! :)
<IdleOne> Thank you
<genii-around> Back
 * LinuxMonkey passes IdleOne a beer :)
<dscassel> Sweet!
 * IdleOne gives genii-around back his cup
<genii-around> IdleOne: Hah, thanks
 * dscassel is trying to convince BobJonkman to get his membership. :)
<BobJonkman> IdleOne: Sounds Cool!  So what do you do on the Membership Board?
 * BobJonkman is gobsmacked
<IdleOne> BobJonkman: basically we decide if a users contributions are sufficient and sustained enough to merit them being official Ubuntu members
<genii-around> I have a Toronto Freenet board meeting which will start sometime between now and 7:45-8:00. I'll let you know when i called up there and leave my client running to check scroll when I get back to my computer.
<IdleOne> !membership
<lubotu1> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<dscassel> LinuxMonkey: Tell me about this Moncton LUG...
<dscassel> :)
<IdleOne> BobJonkman: The kicker is that when you do become a member they expect even more work from you
<LinuxMonkey> Well. I just started the moncton lug again, for those of you who dont know were moncton is...its in NB.
<BobJonkman> :D Just like every other place that depends on volunteers
<IdleOne> -----------------------------------------------------------------> that way
<LinuxMonkey> I got a website up and running and new mailing list setup at monctonlug.ca
<LinuxMonkey> past few weeks havent had much time to dedicate to it as much but were trying to kick start it again and be part of Ubuntu Canada while were at it :)
<dscassel> LinuxMonkey: Awesome!
<LinuxMonkey> Thats about it not much to say about moncton.lol
<IdleOne> Does NB have a Ubuntu LoCo team?
<dscassel> Well, by being here, you're as much a part of Ubuntu Canada as you need to be. (Although it's generally helpful to join the mailing list and the group on Launchpad)
<dscassel> IdleOne: Canadian LoCo teams are Canada, Quebec and Vancouver.
<dscassel> The LoCo council seems to want to split Canada into provinces, but they haven't actually talked to us yet.
<LinuxMonkey> yep and im allready a part of Ubuntu Canada :)
<dscassel> So Canada would become Ontario, because that's pretty much where we've been doing stuff.
<BobJonkman> Current Canadian Team Chapters are listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam#Canadian_Team_Chapters
<dscassel> If they split Canada into provinces, LinuxMonkey would have to (or get to, depending on your point of view) start his own loco.
<IdleOne> Can't wait for the referendum to split the qc loco and make it independent
<IdleOne> lol
<wylde_> lol
<dscassel> Heh.
<LinuxMonkey> And for a small province like ours population wise would not be wise
<dscassel> Quebec is already independant
<dscassel> As far as LoCos are concerned.
<dscassel> Which makes sense to me, since it primarily operates in French.
<IdleOne> I see us all as part of the same family.
<IdleOne> except better because here we actually tend to like each other
<LinuxMonkey> im also guessing im the only one here from NB :(
<dscassel> And, well, Vancouver is Vancouver.
<IdleOne> Vancouver is made of Rock Stars
<LinuxMonkey> dscassel: we didnt want their riots anyways :) lol just kidding
<IdleOne> Who had riots?
<BobJonkman> IdleOne: That's pretty much what we decided amongst ourselves.  Even if the LoCo Council does want to split up Canada, I doubt that would change how we do things.
<IdleOne> BobJonkman: I agree :)
<dscassel> LinuxMonkey: You're the onoly New Brunswicker to admit it so fa' :)
<LinuxMonkey> I was born here, couldnt afford Ontario, So here i am again :)
<dscassel> Yeah, if they split Canada, I'm going to petition to keep the ubuntu-ca communication channels.
<dscassel> Tiny, province-specific email lists and IRC channels will just die off.
<BobJonkman> just the fact that we're having regular IRC meetings shows a cohesiveness for the Canadian Team
<dscassel> Anayway, back to Moncton!
<dscassel> LinuxMonkey:  you should run events! :)
<dscassel> The easiest one is the Ubuntu Hour: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<BobJonkman> And that Ubuntu Hour Moncton could be the first meeting of the Moncton LUG
<LinuxMonkey> dscassel: I was planing on getting something setup soon :)
<dscassel> When you do, add it to the LoCo directory, here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<dscassel> I'll probably blog about it. :)
<dscassel> Take pictures and I'll send you Ubuntu CDs. :)
<LinuxMonkey> i'm also supposed to go hubcitylabs... their a hackerspace just started in moncton too. They offered to let me use their space for meetings and so on :) I have yet been able to go but hopefully this Saturday I will go meet up with them :)
<BobJonkman> Hackerspaces are great place for Ubuntu events
<dscassel> Awesome!
 * dscassel is president of a hackerspace. :D
<LinuxMonkey> I'm a bit sad that Ubuntu got rid of the ship it cd's I used to get hundreds and pass em out at events
<dscassel> That's what LoCos are for now. :)
<SrRobot> Hello.
<dscassel> We can get an event pack if you want to set up a table.
<genii-around> SrRobot: Hello. Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada team meeting
<LinuxMonkey> nice I'll have to keep that in mind. I'm gonna have to search the events in town to see if we have any tech related stuff coming in.
<dscassel> SrRobot is sitting two seats to the right of me. :)
<LinuxMonkey> I doubt we have anything coming in but who knows. hehehe
<SrRobot> dscassel is two seats from me ;)
<genii-around> Heh!
<dscassel> And, like I said, I'll send you (or anyone else in Canada) a pack of 10 CDs for photographic proof that they ran an Ubuntu event. :)
<genii-around> LinuxMonkey: How many people currently are attending the Moncton meetings?
<dscassel> Moving on, we still need to do team reports.  Anyone have a few spare minutes and want to help out?
<LinuxMonkey> genii-around: since the colapse of the old lug in 2004 ...none I'm starting it again :) we have yet to have a meeting but I got interest from approx 10 or so persons
<BobJonkman> dscassel: Were you working on an automated reporting tool?
<genii-around> dscassel: I was just looking at the team reports from March and April ( which are the latest posted at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports ) .. we did stuff during that time like Ubuntu Hours and release parties but nothing there
<dscassel> Yeah, if someone's interested, I'll see if I can dig it up.
<dscassel> genii-around: I'm pretty sure I didn't do a report for March or April.
<dscassel> When I was doing them, I was just going by what was on the LoCo directory and anything extra I could remember
<BobJonkman> Canadian Team Reports are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/TeamReports - last one from October 2011
<dscassel> :)
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-21
<dscassel> And Ralph is nt here to talk about ubuntu-ca.org
<dscassel> I think he's still planning on doing a Drupal 7 upgrade before he tries to figure out the various problem.
<BobJonkman> That's it, then?
<dscassel> s
<dscassel> And that's the end of our agenda.  Anyone have any questions?
<genii-around> Do we have to do so many reports a year, or similar?
<BobJonkman> I think one per month
<dscassel> one a month
<genii-around> Aaah, OK. From what I can tell from previous reports, many other LoCos are not doing this
<dscassel> Yeah. But it'll definitely count against us when we're up for renewal in November.
<genii-around> I'm also sort of wondering why April is the last month listed
<dscassel> That is a good question.
<BobJonkman> I'm behind on doing minutes for the IRC meetings.  Let me work on those first, then they can provide fodder for the Team Reports
<genii-around> Bleh. Just got the call for my board meeting. I'll be back to check scroll later.
<BobJonkman> Bye, genii-around
<DarwinSurvivor> just checked wikipedia, and California has a larger population than all of Canada put together :(
 * genii-around makes a pot of coffee, hands out some mugs, and heads off
<DarwinSurvivor> I wonder if the loco council will want to split up california into districts :P
<LinuxMonkey> DarwinSurvivor: welcome to the State of Canada :) lol just kidding.
<BobJonkman> Don't forget, there's an IRC log at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/20/%23ubuntu-ca.html
<dscassel> DarwinSurvivor: I'm still waiting for the LoCo council to talk to me if they're serious about this.
<azend> ah fack
<azend> not again
<azend> Missed another one :(
<LinuxMonkey> lol azend  just scroll up :)
<wylde_> :P
<wylde_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~james-plate/+junk/ubu-irc-log/view/head:/ubu-irc-logs<----- plug that puppy in and feed it a date or two :) lol
<dscassel> Hi, azend :)
<wylde_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051847/
<wylde_>  
<azend> Hi dscassel :)
<wylde_> ^^ the meeting
<azend> I've always had the logs
<azend> I've just never participated in the meeting :P
<azend> wait.. it's still going isn't it
<azend> nope
<LinuxMonkey> You missed it azend better luck next time. Were like a flash of light...blink and you miss us
<azend> It's because you guys are enjoying the pub too much :)
<azend> And I missed it because I was laser cutting something
<LinuxMonkey> azend: i'm a 12 hour drive away at the least from the rest of them
<azend> ah
<azend> I'm 25 mins :P
<wylde_> I'm about 2 hours away heh
<wylde_> well maybe 1.5 hrs
<LinuxMonkey> I'm representing the east coast!
 * genii-around wanders in and makes a fresh pot of coffee
<BobJonkman> Hi azend: We're just packing up Ubuntu Hour Waterloo, where we were doing IRC IRL
<BobJonkman> The Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting was an hour earlier today than it usually is
<BobJonkman> OK, time to pay for dinner and beverage, then off...
<SrRobot> Hey!
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-22
<wylde_> o/
<willwh> hey guys :)
<willwh> never really touched php.... being offered some good cash to do a series of jobs for a friend
<willwh> trying to get up to speed
<dscassel> The docs on php.net are pretty good.  I think I bought one PHP book but never had to use it much.
<willwh> hey dscassel can I toss a gis for you to look at?
<willwh> and maybe the source of return
<willwh> and give me some hints >.>
<willwh> promise it'll be quick ;]
<willwh> infact - I got it :)
<dscassel> Sure! Uh, great!
<willwh> heh :)
<willwh> or not >.>
<willwh> dscassel: just using the softlayer api for testing: https://gist.github.com/14f6223829fa382226b5
<willwh> just not sure the best way to structure things
<dscassel> You mean like whether you should use classes or something?
<willwh> like, that method returns an array of objects, I want to query the api further (passing an ID per server and getting b/w utilization out)
<willwh> yes
<dscassel> I probably wouldn't unless it was going to get reasonably complicated.
<willwh> nah not really
<dscassel> Just get something that works and refactor as necessary.
<dscassel> PHP code is pretty ugly at the best of times. :)
<dscassel> (not perl, admittedly, but still. :)
<willwh> k
<willwh> but with this array that is returned
<willwh> something like foreach(?????) :)
<dscassel> Man, it's been a while.  But yeah, that's reasonable.
<willwh> yeah - I have never touched php really and
<willwh> err
<willwh> yuck, so far.
<dscassel> Yeah. :)
<dscassel> I've been doing a lot of python lately.  PHP's even more terrible than I remember. :)
<dscassel> Fun fact: Rasmus did his undergrad at the University of Waterloo. :)
<willwh>  :)
<BobJonkman> Minutes are now up for Wednesday's IRC meeting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2012-06-20
<BobJonkman> Minutes for previous months are yet to be done
<jlamothe> Is anyone else having problems with Ubuntu One reporting that their synced files are up-to-date when they're not?
<willwh> jlamothe: I don't use it
<willwh> I find the interface to be horribly horribly slow
<Henrique> HI
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-23
<wylde_> o/
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 18 July 5:00pm PDT, 8:00pm EDT, 9:30pm NDT
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam channel | http://www.ubuntu-ca.org/ | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Forum: http://canada.ubuntuforums.org/ | S.V.P utilisez #ubuntu-qc pour soutien en français | Channel logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Meeting info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings | Next meeting 10 July 5:00pm PDT, 8:00pm EDT, 9:30pm NDT
#ubuntu-ca 2012-06-24
<genii-around> That magicjack question is long-standing. Stupid TigerJet chipsets
<IdleOne> them things still not working in linux huh
<genii-around> IdleOne: What's really weird is I have this usb->phone connector which came long ago with a Digium X100 card, this thing ran fine with asterisk and had same chipset
<IdleOne> wish I had a clue
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-17
<BobJonkman1> !ping
<lubotu1> pong!
<BobJonkman1> !thanks!
<lubotu1> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<azend> beep
<BobJonkman1> boop
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-18
<azend> BobJonkman1: I just realized I can't make the 27th
<BobJonkman1> Aww...
<azend> I'll be up in collingwood that day
<BobJonkman1> Hopefully you'll still be Internetly connected
<azend> could we make it a Friday?
<azend> or will that break the world?
<azend> I hope :/
<azend> we'll see
<BobJonkman1> Could always have an Ubuntu Hour on the Friday, separate from the IRC meeting
<BobJonkman1> If possible, I'd like to keep the IRC meeting where it is.
<BobJonkman1> There's few enough folks that are active.
<BobJonkman1> Although they should all be in this channel already :D
<BobJonkman1> Hey, everybodeee! How do you feel about an IRC meeting on Friday, 28 June instead of Thursday the 27th?
 * BobJonkman1 just realized that's the date of the Critical Mass bike ride...
<BobJonkman1> So maybe not on the 28th after all...
<azend> bike competitions now eh?
<azend> I hadn't realized what a big bike rider you are
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-19
<BobJonkman1> azend: Not a bike competition, but a mass ride.  Everybody meets in Waterloo Park at the bandshell, then all of us take to the streets and occupy the entire street (or just the lane if there aren't enough of us). The idea is to demonstrate to motor traffic that bikes are traffic too, and (legally) have the right to the entire lane.
<BobJonkman1> Not everyone sees it that way, tho.  Sometimes we get honked at, but sometimes those honks are in solidarity.
<BobJonkman1> It's a lot of fun. Waterloo has a nice casual ride, but I've heard other places can be a little more confrontational
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-20
<Seven_Six_Two> Hi! I haven't got the site ready yet... I need longer days..
<azend> Seven_Six_Two: me too :(
<Seven_Six_Two> hi.what?
<Seven_Six_Two> oh I see. I had a lot of intervening text. so I forgot what I had written earlier.
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-21
<azend> Seven_Six_Two: I need longer days too
<azend> you should hook up with the unlab
<azend> they're awesome and they support linux
<Seven_Six_Two> oh nice. thanks!
<azend> Seven_Six_Two: they're in #unlab
<genii> The coffee people among you are welcome in ##coffeeclub :)
<BobJonkman> Coffee!
#ubuntu-ca 2013-06-22
<Seven_Six_Two> I like coffee.
<Seven_Six_Two> Actually, I like cafe americano
<Seven_Six_Two> even better, long black
#ubuntu-ca 2014-06-16
<genii> BobJonkman: Both photos from Saturday now uploaded to pix.ie
<BobJonkman> genii: Did some editing on the metadata for the first. Thanx for the photos!
<genii> :D
<BobJonkman> http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/3588496/in/album/493054 for those of you who want to see...
<BobJonkman2> Also uploaded the photos for Victoribuntu Hour: http://pix.ie/ubuntuca/album/493061/detailed
<genii> Cool
<genii> I guess Darcy is pretty busy these days, don't see much activity from him.
<BobJonkman2> Darcy comes to the KW Ubuntu Hours when he can; I spoke to him on Sunday and he was pleased to have finished his term on the board of Kwartzlab.
<BobJonkman2> Considering he pretty much singlehandedly revived Ubuntu-Canada in 2008-2009, (and started up Kwartzlab at the same time) I think he can use a rest
<BobJonkman2> I was just reading about the Catalan team's rejection for re-approval because it doesn't fit neatly inside political borders.
<genii> Weird, because they approved the Palestinian team
<BobJonkman1> And the  Quebec Team. And the Vancouver Team. And only last year they were agitating to split Canada up into provincial teams.
<BobJonkman1> IRC logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/20/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t19:41
<IdleOne> I thought they did away with approval/official teams
<BobJonkman1> IdleOne: It's now "re-verification", same process, different name
<IdleOne> yeah, sounds like a waste of time to me. I guess they have to have some sort of accountability to justify who gets swag
<BobJonkman1> Sure, and that
<BobJonkman1>  and that's fine by me. But to shut down an active LoCo with hundreds of members and a half-dozen upcoming events because rules...
<IdleOne> so catalan gets no cd's now?
<BobJonkman1> Anyway, it seems not everyone on the LoCo council agrees with that ruling
<BobJonkman1> Their "re-verification" was rejected, so I expect not.
<IdleOne> We have any extra we can send them?
<IdleOne> I'll chip in $10 for shipping
<IdleOne> maybe I can swing $15 if need be
<BobJonkman1> I've got about 20 left here. I think Darcy still has most of one box (destined for the UofW CSClub)
<BobJonkman1> And the Ubuntu-ca-london chapter got a couple of boxes of their own.
<IdleOne> I bet if someone put out a call on the ML (not me) to see what other loco's could do to help get them some cd's and stuff. We could get a decent response.
<BobJonkman1> Now, their approval only expired in May, so they may already have teh 10.04 disks...
<IdleOne> right but they probably need 14.04 discs
<BobJonkman1> Let me see if I can contact Rafael from the Ubuntu-Cat team first
<BobJonkman1> Heh. Typo. I meant 14.04 disks.
<IdleOne> ahh ok
<BobJonkman1> OK, I have reached out in #ubuntu-cat but is seems everyone is AFK ATM
#ubuntu-ca 2014-06-18
<Volkard> Hello hello.
<azend|vps_>  hello
<BobJonkman> Hello!
<BobJonkman> Hey azend|vps_ I've got a small stack of Ubuntu DVDs for you
<azend|vps_> w00t!
<BobJonkman> For those Ubuntu Hours in Guelph.
<BobJonkman> Remember them?
<azend|vps_> BobJonkman: thanks
<azend|vps_> we have to get those up and running again
<BobJonkman> :)
<azend|vps_> BobJonkman: haha, yes
<BobJonkman> I'm in
<BobJonkman> Let me know when
<BobJonkman> I'm not planning a KW Ubuntu Hour this month, so that would be idea
<BobJonkman> ideal
<azend|vps_> kk
<azend|vps_> I've been busy not looking at explosions >.>
<azend|vps_> http://www.guelphmercury.com/news-story/4490334-no-one-injured-in-house-fire-west-of-downtown-guelph/
<BobJonkman> Whoa. Close to your place?
<azend|vps_> it was my place
<azend|vps_> I was the only person home
<BobJonkman> Yow!!
<azend|vps_> I need to just set up meets a year at a time
<BobJonkman> Is your place habitable tonight?
<azend|vps_> not even close
<azend|vps_> We'll be out of the house for at least a year
<BobJonkman> Wow...
<azend|vps_> lost everything except the phone in my pocket
<BobJonkman> Oh, wow...
<azend|vps_> and my cats
<azend|vps_> I rescued the cats
<BobJonkman> Good.
<BobJonkman> Where are you staying tonight?
<azend|vps_> We were in a hotel for a while but now we're renting a home
<azend|vps_> problem is my family is barely eating because the kitchen is having active renovations
<azend|vps_> :/
<BobJonkman> OK.  I thought this happened today
<azend|vps_> no
<azend|vps_> about a month and a half ago now
<BobJonkman> The article sez "Tuesday" and "rain", which applies to today too
<azend|vps_> ah true :)
<BobJonkman> That's what I get for skimming
<azend|vps_> BobJonkman: what are you up to these days?
<BobJonkman> Not much, sadly. Doing some presentations and an installfest for the Bits&Bytes computer club, but that's not a paying gig
<BobJonkman> Really whets my appetite to do more teaching, tho
<BobJonkman> Some small work on a couple of web sites (build one, repair another)
<BobJonkman> Haven't got my bike out of the basement yet, so I'm feeling lethargic and old
<azend|vps_> I'm surprised
<azend|vps_> weather is warm again
<azend|vps_> I assume you teach the windows 8 class there?
<BobJonkman> Never really cooled down here. Storm blew through, no drop in temp
<BobJonkman> No, I don't teach any of the paid courses there
<Volkard> where is everyone from?
<azend|vps_> Volkard: I'm from Guelph
<azend|vps_> you?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-06-19
<IdleOne> Ubuntu-qc has expired from verified loco teams
<azend|vps_> IdleOne: that sucks
<BobJonkman1> I wonder if ubuntu-qc will be allowed to renew, since it's not a country-based LoCo
 * genii makes more coffee
<genii> Yes, me too. If this is the new policy then there's a lot of LoCos that don't match.
<azend|vps_> BobJonkman1: was it time well wasted?
<BobJonkman1> azend|vps_: Just got back.
<BobJonkman1> Wasted time is wasted time...
<azend|vps_> It klls me a little bit to waste time
<azend|vps_> but we've all got to do it
<azend|vps_> what I like is well unused time :D
<BobJonkman1> I most resent the time waiting for public transit
<BobJonkman1> But better to waste my time waiting for public transit than wasting my time sitting in traffic
<willwh_> waiting for public transit is straight hacking time
<willwh_> sitting in a car you can't do that
<willwh_> I wish public transit were better where I live, but alas, it's not so
<genii> From #ubuntu-locoteams: "<cyphermox> hey, the ubuntu-qc team received an expiry notice early this morning; but I don't remember seeing a earlier notice for the renewal or a coming CC meeting for the review, did I miss an email? :)"
<genii> Oh, they're in here :)
<genii> BobJonkman1: I thought it was odd since earlier you were mentiong if they'd be able to renew or not. Now all the pieces are falling into place
<azend|vps_> willwh_: Don't tell me I can't HACK and DRIVE at the same time!
<cyphermox> yo ;)
<cyphermox> what's this about?
<BobJonkman1> willwh_: Riding on Public Transit is useful time (reading, working, sleeping); standing around at the bus station waiting for the bus to show up, not so much. But reading works OK then
<cyphermox> genii: I already knew you couldn't renew yourself
<BobJonkman1> Hi cyphermox: I've been a little annoyed the last few days that the Catalan Team didn't get its renewal because it's not a country.
<BobJonkman1> To be fair, the approval hasn't been denied, just delayed while the LoCo Council figures out what to do.
<BobJonkman1> I fear Ubuntu-qc may be in the same situation
<cyphermox> I don't know, we did renew before, etc.
<cyphermox> things slip through cracks while we're all busy
<BobJonkman1> I know. Last year the LoCo Council was trying to split Canada into provincial teams. This year they're saying only countries can have teams
<cyphermox> I mean, following that logic there would be just one team for the US :0
<cyphermox> Canada != Quebec has been true for a number of years though ;)
<cyphermox> I'm a member of both teams
<BobJonkman1> Exactly, and that's why LoCo Council is trying to come to terms with their new rules
<cyphermox> So I kind of agree and disagree about splitting ubuntu-ca into provincial teams ;D
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> it's something that will always have to be taken care of on a case by case basis
<cyphermox> regardless, I've mailed the LoCo team and Community council
<cyphermox> well, both councils
<BobJonkman1> Yes, I tried to point out (in #ubuntu-locoteams ) that Quebec in Canada is legally a "Distinct Society" and that equally there is a distinct Catalan society, culture and language
<BobJonkman1> I find that there's not enough activity Canada-wide to justify a *requirement* for provincial teams
<BobJonkman1> We've had one event in Newfoundland, a little activity in Moncton, NB, most stuff takes place in Quebec and Ontario, and whatever Vancouver does is hidden behind a proprietary Meetup.com wall
<BobJonkman1> Not sure whatever happened to Winnipeg
<genii> Vancouver is a real mystery
<BobJonkman1> I thought LoCoTeams were team contacts from across the globe, mediated by LoCoCouncil...
<BobJonkman1> Do I have the wrong structure in my head?
 * BobJonkman1 ducks at the phrasing of that last question
<genii> If there ends up being some meeting about it in -locoteams or so, please ping me and I'll attend
<cyphermox> aye
#ubuntu-ca 2014-06-20
<belkinsa> bregma, do you know that you still have a work item with the Doc Team?
<belkinsa> [bregma] circulate updates to ubuntu-doc when major features land/change: TODO
<bregma> belkinsa, was that for 14.04, 14.10, or just ongoing?
<belkinsa> For 14.04 but I have moved to 14.10.
<belkinsa> I guess it could be ongoing since we need that very cycle.
<Volkard> hello
<Volkard> Hello
 * genii slides Volkard a fresh beverage
<Volkard> why thank you genii
<genii> You're welcome :)
<BobJonkman1> Hello Volkard!
<Volkard> Hey BobJonkman1
<BobJonkman1> I haven't seen your nick before... New here?
<Volkard> I am
<BobJonkman1> Welcome!
<Volkard> Thank you.
<BobJonkman1> Are you in Canada?
<Volkard> Montreal
<Volkard> I'm studying here.
<BobJonkman1> Great! There's a number of people here from Montreal
<BobJonkman1> There's also a French-language LoCo for Quebec, they hang out in #ubuntu-qc
<BobJonkman1> (although I've seen English in that channel too)
<BobJonkman1> I invite you to join the team on Launchpad, and join the Ubuntu-ca mailing list too. That's where most of the action takes place.
<BobJonkman1> Aside from monthly IRC meetings, this channel is mostly genii sliding us coffee
<genii> There is the occasional chit-chat, but yes, mostly quiet
<Volkard> Alright, thanks for the recommendations.
<BobJonkman1> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ca to get you started
<BobJonkman1> MagicFab from #ubuntu-qc may still be around (I don't see him online at the moment). He's the originator of Ubuntu Hours, and is in Montreal too. He might know about in-person activities in Montreal
<BobJonkman1> There's a couple of regular Ubuntu Hours listed on the Ubuntu-ca Google calendar, but I don't know how up-to-date they are http://ur1.ca/extco
<Volkard> Thanks a lot :)
<BobJonkman1> De rien!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-06-21
<azend|vps_> Oh noes! http://imgur.com/gallery/2iaJ3bP
<Seven_Six_Two> good morning CDNerds
<Seven_Six_Two> oops assumed the wrong country letters. I don't see them often. I guess I should have said CANerds
#ubuntu-ca 2016-06-25
<Osirus126> hey guys
#ubuntu-ca 2020-06-16
<genii> azend_: Ping
<genii> I have a machining question :)
#ubuntu-ca 2020-06-17
<azend_> Hey genii!
<genii> azend_: Salutations :)
<azend_> Hola
<azend_> Bonjour
<genii> hehe
<genii> azend_: I figure you'd know about the steel machining stuff  at the Kwartzlab. I'm slowly accumulating pieces here now for a small setup from scratch. I think I need help with making a chuck backplate
<genii> meh, work back in a bit
<azend_> Work? Bah.
<azend_> Sure. Happy to help with what I can. That said, I'm not part of kwartz. I'm part of Diyode from Guelph.
<azend_> Though it does remind me of the time I tried to run for board of directors without a membership
<azend_> They kicked me out and changed the bylaws shortly after :)
<azend_> *at kwartz
<genii> hah
<genii> azend_: I have a couple chucks, one a 7 1/2" 3-jaw, and a 6" 4-jaw. But no headstock. But I do have some sturdy L-099 cast iron couplers that can go on a 1" keyed shaft. So I'm thinking there might be some wayt o make a temporary backplate for both chuck bolt patterns that also bolts or interference-fits fit a press onto the end of one of these couplers
<genii> ( they nominally measure 2 9/16")
<azend_> No headstock. Do you have the rest of the lathe? :P
<genii> If the Guelph lab has a lathe I could make a day trip at some point
<azend_> We do
<genii> azend_: At this point I have the 2 chucks, motor, a couple gear reducers,pulleys and belts assortment. CXA toolpost on order
<azend_> https://www.diyode.com/t/MetalLatheKing
<genii> I'm going to make my own headstock
<azend_> Neato
<azend_> We have a lathe to make round things rounder
<genii> hehe
<azend_> And a mill to make square things more square
<genii> azend_: Can the mill do hole indexing?
<genii> work again :(
<azend_> There's a digital dro
<azend_> I'm not sure if we have a spindexer
<azend_> We do have a rotary table as well if you want to take the time to dial it in
<genii> Is the lab still open during these times? I saw Kwartzlab calendar was basically "closed indefinitely"
<genii> My inital plan was to draw up plans for an adapter and shop it around locally for best price at a regular machine-shop and then I remembered you guys had metal working capabilities, thought I'd enquire
<azend_> Diyode is open to nevermind
<azend_> Diyode is open to members
<azend_> We have a booking system for sections of the shop
<azend_> Open houses and gatherings are still well out
<azend_> We're accepting members too but without open houses it's a bit more complicated
<azend_> Just email info@diyode.com when you're ready
<genii> OK, cool
<azend_> I totally didn't just spend 40 minutes of company time trying to find this YouTube channel
<azend_> https://youtu.be/x1jOr_CJduc
<azend_> Anyway, there's some good stuff
<genii> azend_: Very nice
<genii> I also like Keith Rucker
<azend_> I spend a lot of my life watching YouTube
<azend_> It's great stuff
<genii> Better in general than TV, anyhow
